# Kentucky Beekeeper



## localwhale (Apr 19, 2009)

Hello everyone,
I'm a new beekeeper in eastern Kentucky. Looking forward to posting!

Local Whale


----------



## nwgabeeman (Apr 18, 2009)

Hello,
Glad to meet another newbie.


----------



## JIm in Annville (Jul 25, 2008)

Welcome aboard. Good to see another Ky beek on here.


----------



## paul.h (Aug 9, 2008)

Did you attend the beekeeping classes at Hazard? They were very good and very worthwhile. I am a beginner also, I have a Top Bar Hive that is doing well. You might have some trouble with bears in your area. The instructors at the Hazard bee school said they did. My son and I stopped in Prestonsburg to see the Elk and saw a bunch over close to the prison. 

Welcome aboard and enjoy your bees.


----------

